# Show You Best Pictures!Picture Show!



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I love pictures of dogs!
I wanna see some of the best shots you guys took!
Being if its funny, cute, ext.!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think this is a cute pic. Don't have any of my real good pictures on this computer.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

love this shot my Daisy girl


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Aw I love those moment shots its funny amiee. I have a moment shot with my grandmas and aunts dogs. Only its not cute...they were messing around and well my mother snapped and shot and it just looks funny. 

I love how peace filling your is ceelint!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> I think this is a cute pic. Don't have any of my real good pictures on this computer.


Omg is that Molly? Shes getting so old!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These are the best pics I have of my dogs
Kamakazi RIP- Aimee took this photo and the 2 below








Moo








Money RIP








Stack- I love both of these pics!
















Dumae
















Snoop








Faith- I love this first pic, but it wasn't taken by me
















Little Mom








Slim
















Bumble Bee


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmmm.... have to pick...


















always really liked this one









wish i had better ones of Nytro but heres some i found


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Jayda at around 4 months old.. "I can't see, but here I come!"








And this one because she just...seems so strong willed like her mummy


----------



## ElizabethCookie (Sep 2, 2009)

damn....i cant figure out how to put pictures in here  
can someone help? plzzz


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sign up with Photobucket, upload your pictures there and copy the IMG code provided for each photo.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

My favorite of Gabbana.









My favorite of Laynee.









My favorite of Maile.


----------



## ElizabethCookie (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh man, I forgot you have to make 15 posts before you can post pictures... hurry up and post something silly a couple of times in other threads!


----------



## ElizabethCookie (Sep 2, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> sign up with Photobucket, upload your pictures there and copy the IMG code provided for each photo.


uphhhh thnx  finally did it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like this one of belle:








and i love this one of baby rudi:
















and the love pic


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Chewie
Lil Momma aka Emma


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow that yorkie is gorgeous! i wish i could groom a yorkie with hair like that!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks I thought the picture didn't come up cuz I cant see it ... it took me forever to get her to look like that a year she was given to me by a woman who had a litter of 5 and needed the rest groomed ... she was horribly matted and smelled of urine took me 3 days to come the matts out ... I refused to cut her hair ... U groom?


----------



## kulangngot24 (Mar 2, 2009)

my pug pearl









my pit bullet


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> These are the best pics I have of my dogs
> Kamakazi RIP- Aimee took this photo and the 2 below
> 
> 
> ...


I love them all they all look stronge and healthy
I love the picture of slim running


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

megz said:


> hmmmm.... have to pick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I love those action shots
Dang! Your dog can jump high!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

megz said:


> hmmmm.... have to pick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow he is beautiful what are you feeding he looks in excellent shape :woof:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Duece 5wks old
> 
> View attachment 5591
> 
> ...


Aw I love how you have pictures of your dog growing up from pup to older
I so want to know who your groomer is for Emma and Chewie is just to cute


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Jayda at around 4 months old.. "I can't see, but here I come!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!
I love the toy one


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

ElizabethCookie said:


>


lmao beer belly lol:rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> i like this one of belle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love the eyes on rudi and the coat on Belle looks really lovely


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

kulangngot24 said:


> my pug pearl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww pearl looks like such a angel!
and bullet looks like a beast next to pearl lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Harley D said:


> Aw I love how you have pictures of your dog growing up from pup to older
> I so want to know who your groomer is for Emma and Chewie is just to cute


Thanks bunches ... I became a groomer a few years ago so thats me ... Chewie is a handful so no groomer even my husband would do him lol smh
So since I had to learn to do him decided 2get my certificate and groom on the side ...
and Duece helps out lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

And here is my boy Isaac doing his best Joker look, from the movie The Dark Knight


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like Daisy's daddy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Thanks I thought the picture didn't come up cuz I cant see it ... it took me forever to get her to look like that a year she was given to me by a woman who had a litter of 5 and needed the rest groomed ... she was horribly matted and smelled of urine took me 3 days to come the matts out ... I refused to cut her hair ... U groom?


yes i do! thats super awesome and amazing! i would probably have cut her hair and just started over hahaha! props to you! we mostly get yorkies in with hair that just gets gross and stringy when it gets long, her hair just looks so silky and clean! and i love the ponytail and bow, of course


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some great pics in this thread!


----------



## Sdunham (Aug 27, 2009)

my favorite pic
View attachment 5598


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

cEElint said:


>


lol I love the action shots very funny
Both of your dogs are just so pretty *goes and steals them in the middle of the night* lol jk :woof:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Thanks bunches ... I became a groomer a few years ago so thats me ... Chewie is a handful so no groomer even my husband would do him lol smh
> So since I had to learn to do him decided 2get my certificate and groom on the side ...
> and Duece helps out lol


lol man maybe you should start doing my dog Harley...I just took her into the groomers today ((she hates them)) but they are really nice...well she doesnt like to be left alone with new people... as soon as we got to their door all heck broke loose. Once we were in the door she started to jump up on my leg and she pittled herself:roll:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> And here is my boy Isaac doing his best Joker look, from the movie The Dark Knight


that is to funny 
I looked at them yesturday on my phone and am still laughing about them right now:rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

cEElint said:


> looks like Daisy's daddy


oooo so sexy lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sdunham said:


> my favorite pic
> View attachment 5598


 oh my when I first saw the picture on my phone I thought it was Cree Cree only bigger and didnt get his ears cropped lol:flush:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

This was the first picture we saw of Josey before meeting her








Now she is ours - love her crazy ears








LOL








Learning








Playing Robo Doggy with her nieces








Showing of the "Junk in her Trunk"








Growing up


----------



## Sdunham (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sdunham 
my favorite pic
Attachment 5598 

oh my when I first saw the picture on my phone I thought it was Cree Cree only bigger and didnt get his ears cropped lol

Who is Cree Cree, any pics?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Sdunham said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sdunham
> my favorite pic
> Attachment 5598
> ...


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> This was the first picture we saw of Josey before meeting her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre cracks me up.... i went in the living room to check on Daisy and look out the back door and he's just chillin.. hahah


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yay i'll play too
rip mrs. lexus. 








mr. pike








































best of chump








sorry i get carried away.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Reno
























RIP Jack








RIP Kamakazi


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i have too many

nalla and zave









nemo and zave









nemo and nalla

















mikey and nalla









mikey and nemo


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's hard to choose my favorites, but I will try:

This is by far my favorite of Loki EVER.









This is a close second









This is just priceless, "cooties!"









And then of course, the fence pic









Ok last one I promise!









Can you tell Loki is my favorite?!?! LOL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

hey everyone loving the pictures! I cant stay on the computer long but I will try and comment everyones pictures as I go. Though, I am a bit behind in the FCAT power points and need to hurry up but I will get to you all as soon as I can


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Carriana said:


> It's hard to choose my favorites, but I will try:
> 
> This is by far my favorite of Loki EVER.
> 
> ...


lmao loki is so cute!!!!
I love the fence picture
What type of pup is that in the cooties one lol?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

luoozer said:


> i have too many
> 
> nalla and zave
> 
> ...


aww I love the face emotion on your dogs!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres Jaz on the left asleep with poppy. Its the most recent I have.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures!! IDK who's I like the most!

One of my favs from 2007








siren








OMG I found a picture of Siren when she had ears!








tempest as a puppy








An Alligator trying to EAT GENERAL!!! lol








Vixen and Tasha with some agility friends








I have a ton I better stop! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Those are some great pics lisa!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Great pictures!! IDK who's I like the most!
> 
> One of my favs from 2007


Super Cute!!!


----------



## Mr. canelo (Oct 4, 2009)

this is mr. blu


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

The one with Santa is amazing! The one by his knee reminds me of our Josey - except Josey's white marking going up her face is off center. :roll:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh wow I love the one with Santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could have all 5 of ours in the same pic............... amazing dogs everyone else!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks guys! we plan on trying to get them done again this year will all 13 dogs. The dogs are well behaved but it is like having 13 kids all sit still and smile at the camera! ti takes like 10 min to get them all set up and in stays. The ones that are laying down are ones who kept melting into a down! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL omigosh lisa that is awesome!!!!!!!
we had a hard time getting 4 in there this year, belle, rudi, and my boss's dogs genna and chance... rudi kept getting up and farting UGH! LOL

i love all your pics, lisa. just upload them all and ill sit and stare for hours


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Great pictures!! IDK who's I like the most!
> 
> One of my favs from 2007
> 
> ...


AWWWW these are to cute. I love how they stay still so good for you...now can you do mine like that?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

mmm kay.. here is a few..










she saw a bug









I got up for a sec.









my son and china few years ago right before trickertreatin









she tries to fit in the smallest areas









anyway there are a few

and zeus
Rip baby


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a few of my favorites........

Christmas Last Year



























Zoe's Daddy










Zoe's first day hanging out after we got the yard fenced in....










Her first day home...She looks really stressed...LMAO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A few I dug up
I miss the crap outta this dog, Kork...RIP



































The dogs with my exwife at the park(human)








[email protected], when I was skinny










































This is young Sweet Pea
















and then I think she's about a year in this


































































I seriously have 1000's of dog pix in one of my photobucket accounts, I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Aw man I just realize this, but whatever happend to taco and raven?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Taco just wasn't working out, I couldn't break him of some really bad habits, so I homed him with someone who could. Raven, well, I just couldn't afford that girls stomach once my exwife left. It's all good now, but at that point......
Neither of these people have stayed true to their word about keeping tabs. They both just vanished in the city, but at least I know they're good ppl.

Oh, incase anyone is wondering about Kork, I had him put down. He was a seriously abused rescue, one day he just flipped and scared the crap outta my family and I.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

beautiful dogs, everyone!
whit, i love the christmas pictures. SO CUTE.
i just love me some zoe. the kids are gorgeous! and acourse charlie, what a little cutie 

and jon, (or is it john? i forget LOL) those are some great pics! is raven the big brindle dog? and i love the name taco. LOL.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think this is one of Remi's best photos ever taken....Commercial ready.....lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> and jon, (or is it john? i forget LOL) those are some great pics! is raven the big brindle dog? and i love the name taco. LOL.


It's Jon. Yeah, Raven is the big brindle, she's American Bandogge. Taco, was a fun little guy, his name was actually El Guapo, but Taco seemed more fitting, seeing how he was always getting into stuff and constantly had the "taco ****s".


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL thats great!!!!! she is very beautiful!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

some more pictures that i have:
















Rudi and Nick the Frenchie!!








my boss's son and little Rudi
























Miley (my foster pup that got a home), Belle and Genna (belle's best buddy)








genna eats cat litter
















crazies
































boss's kids and baby belle the day she came home









i had these ones on my myspace, they're from my boss's camera  thanks for looking i know theres a ton but im obsessed


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Harley D said:


> lmao loki is so cute!!!!
> I love the fence picture
> What type of pup is that in the cooties one lol?


Thanks!

Not sure what Lady B is. Best guess is a mini-aussie mix. She was just a puppy in that pic and was our in-law's dog at the time. She lives here with us now and is Loki's BFF


----------



## Sdunham (Aug 27, 2009)

Figured Id add another one I took the other day of him infront of our pourch.


----------

